# The General's new Flame..........



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*Wow...*

Looks amazing!  
Marbilizing right? Do you add colors while rod is spinning? or at a rest?
How tough is marbilizing compared to simple butt wraps?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

My drying motor is very slow turning, 5 rpm I think, so I do it while it's turning. To me, it's much easier than doing intricate cross-wraps.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

man.. stop posting new stuffs like that.... it's really bad for tackle ho's like myself..   .. again Clyde.. awesome work.. I can see a Fusion in future planning..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*nice*

You should see that thing in person!
I only wish I could have the chance to fish with it....I should have ran with it Clyde!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Fishing Rods are cool*

Fishing Rods are cool. I think none of us will ever have enough of them. Hey Crawfish, we met each other and the end of the striper tournament last year. You called me a perv for always looking at the boards but never posting. Well now, (as you can see) I post. Hope you are doing well and I'm sure I'll see around OBX. Nice work on the rod Clyde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

that is really incredible Clyde.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Simply awesome! Too nice for fishing though. It would be such a shame to get scales and slime etc. on it. Even putting a real on it would degrade it. .....so now that you are'nt gonna use it, how about letting me borrow it till Dec.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Purdy work, Clyde. 

Very purdy.   

Rob's gonna love fishing with that one.


----------

